

Ask HN: B2C Startups what % of revenues do you spend on marketing? - mailarchis

We are trying to figure out our marketing budget. It would be helpful if you can share your marketing budget as percentage of your revenues both online and offline.
======
vessenes
Hey, drop me a note and I'll be happy to send you some figures.

